# Home haunt - guest marker



## The_Real_Zipperneck (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello halloween fans,

I'm a home haunter from way back. We live in a very small village in southern France and my attraction at halloween is pretty the only thing of its kind. Word has gotten out over the years and I've generated a rather large following of fans.

As such, I get a lot of kids (and adults) that come by my haunt. There's a lot of repeats (repeat visits) which can be kind of a pain after a while - particularly when there are new "customers" waiting to get in.

MY QUESTION: have any of you developed any sort of overt or covert marking system (fluorescent or otherwise) that could identify those people who have already been through. 

As such, repeat visitors (just looking for the free candy hand-out) could be given the "short tour" to leave more time for the newbies. 

Due to time constraints, and the hubbub that it creates throughout the evening, my haunt lasts just a short time - from sundown to 9pm or so... and I'd like to make it as enjoyable for everyone as possible. (Don't want to **** off the neighbors who don't understand my fascination with this "foreign" holiday...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Short answer, no, I don't use a system to mark prior visitors.

What you could do is use a indelible stamp or marking pen to mark the back of their hands, and they show that when getting in line. Maybe have two lines; 1 for new customers, one for returners. Or perhaps do a "2 for 1", i.e. 2 new customers for 1 returning customer.

I had some returning visitors last year, although not enough to cause a problem with delays in the line.


----------

